# [usb] je n'arrive plus a monter mes clés USB ...

## driden91

Bonjour,

voila j'ai fait une mise a jours de ma gentoo et depuis impossible de monter une clé USB, /DEV/sdaX n'existe pas ... c'est un fichier qui est crée par udev d'aprés ce que j'ai compris, j'ai donc fait des recherche et j'ai vu qu'une personne avec eu le meme pb en metant sa machine a jour. 

Comme lui, le paquet sys-fs/udev c'est mis a la version 0.87 je crois. Il a réussi a resoudre le pb en remettant l'ancienne version de udev 0.79-r1, j'ai tenté la meme manip mais cela ne fonction pas ... 

Pouvez vous m'aidez .??

merci d'avance

----------

## PabOu

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,

 

Salut !

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> /DEV/sdaX n'existe pas

 

Normal, c'est sensible à la casse.. donc c'est /dev/sdaX et le X est à remplacer par un chiffre (voir dmesg pour savoir lequel exactement) ... plaisanterie à part, lors de ta mise à jour, tu as changé de kernel ?

----------

## driden91

nan je n'ai pas changé de noyeu vu que c'est une nouvelle install . gentoo-2.6.16-r3 ...

quand je fait la commande lspci je ne vois bien mes infos concernant les ports USB .

----------

## PabOu

Et depuis la nouvelle install, ca à déjà fonctionné ?

----------

## driden91

oui oui, j'ai même fait le how to pour hal , afin de les monter automatiquement ...

----------

## PabOu

quel message donne le kernel quand tu branches une clé usb ? (tu branche ta clé, tu attends 5 secondes et puis tu peux le voir avec dmesg, ce sont les dernières lignes)

----------

## driden91

voila le resultat de dmesg

```
driden # dmesg

Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 111

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 349

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 59

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 103

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 360

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 36

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 330, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 325, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 47

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 330, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 499

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 423

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 70

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 325, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 491

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 479

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 72

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 465

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 424

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 73

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 448

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 425

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 74

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 429

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 426

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 411

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 66

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 398

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 425

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 70

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 387

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 419

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 380

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 407

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 73

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 373

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 384

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 70

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 370

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 364

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 76

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 346

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 69

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 323

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 71

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 379

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 279

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 389

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 245

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 392

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 236

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 394

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 229

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 395

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 224

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 221

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 220

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 394

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 393

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 392

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 391

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 219

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 75

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 390

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 218

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 73

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 389

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 216

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 71

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 48

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0out 3strikes

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 387

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 213

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 68

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 386

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 210

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 74

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 384

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 205

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 381

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 199

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 378

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 191

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 371

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 174

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 73

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 368

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 167

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 67

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 367

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 159

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 76

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 366

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 152

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 142

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 83

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 131

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 80

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 119

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 111

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 76

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 105

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 100

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 75

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 97

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0out 3strikes

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 94

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 365

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 79

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 364

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 48, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 87

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 95

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 86

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 49

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0out 3strikes

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 96

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 97

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 98

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 83

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 99

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 80

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 100

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 365

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 101

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 366

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 76

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 367

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 102

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 75

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 368

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 103

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 79

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0out 3strikes

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 369

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 85

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 370

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 104

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 84

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 371

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 105

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 82

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 373

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 106

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 80

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 375

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 108

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 76

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 378

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 111

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 75

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 380

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 113

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 383

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 116

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 386

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 120

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 389

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 124

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 79

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 392

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 128

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 78

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 395

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 132

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 397

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 136

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 400

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 139

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 403

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 143

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 407

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 147

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 412

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 152

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 49, error -71

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 418

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 156

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 425

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 160

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 433

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 163

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 441

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 166

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 74

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 451

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 169

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 70

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 460

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 172

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 68

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 470

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 176

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 64

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 482

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 179

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 66

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 497

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 184

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 69

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 511

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 188

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 72

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 528

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 194

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 73

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 544

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 201

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 69

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 559

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 209

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 64

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 573

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 218

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 58

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 587

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 229

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 67

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 601

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 242

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 60

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 613

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 259

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 49

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 624

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 277

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 56

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 634

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 296

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 57

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 643

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 315

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 56

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 649

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 332

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 52

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 653

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 343

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 45

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 330, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 654

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 352

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 16

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 325, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 330, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 0, Value: 378

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 1, Value: 231

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 77

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 325, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 69

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 61

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 53

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 30

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 330, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 3, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 1, Code: 325, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio4/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 50

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

```

----------

## driden91

?? personne pour m'aider sniff...

----------

## Ey

Un petit lsusb te donne quoi ? (c'est dans le package usbutils si tu ne l'as pas déjà)

----------

## driden91

voila le resultat ... mes ports USB sont bien detecté mais je n'ai pas de fichier /dev/sdX ...

```
localhost driden # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

----------

## Ey

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> voila le resultat ... mes ports USB sont bien detecté mais je n'ai pas de fichier /dev/sdX ...

 

En fait l'erreur à l'air d'être en amont de usb-storage... Au niveau de l'USB2 (ehci) il fait un error -71 qui me plait pas... Faut voir à quoi ça correspond

EDIT : en fait en regardant d'un peut plus près c'est même pas l'ehci qui fait une bettise mais le "hub"

----------

## driden91

comment corriger ca ?

----------

## Ey

Juste pour info t'as mis quoi comme HCD en dehors de EHCI ? Parce que l'erreur en fait c'est EPROTO qui signifie en gros que le message reçu par le hub est pas compatible avec le protocole...

----------

## driden91

j'ai mis OHCI, UHCI, et EHCI

----------

## Ey

Parce que si tu vires les lignes concernant evdev qui nous intéresse pas là, tu as ça :

```
driden # dmesg

Code: 0, Value: 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 47

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 48

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0out 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0out 3strikes

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 48, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 49

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0out 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0out 3strikes

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 49, error -71

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 50

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 2 ep0in 3strikes
```

et l'erreur en fait est dans /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/host/ehci-q.c : (je te fais grace du code je mets juste les commentaires qui sont sur le chemin critique :

```
        /* count IN/OUT bytes, not SETUP (even short packets) */

        /* don't modify error codes */

        /* force cleanup after short read; not always an error */

        /* serious "can't proceed" faults reported by the hardware */

                        /* timeout, bad crc, wrong PID, etc; retried */

```

Donc en gros y a 3 possibilités :

- ton token déconne

- il est reconnu comme USB2 (ehci) mais il n'est pas USB2

- le module ehci est buggé...

EDIT : a oui aussi pour la petite histoire je vais juste traduire les logs en français :

en gros il essaie d'attribuer une addresse au token et le token veut pas (en gros soit timeout soit message incohérent renvoyé par le token)

----------

## driden91

le truc c'est que j'ai un port USB2 et 2 ports USB1

tu crois que si j'enleve le module Ehci dans le noyeau ca peut arranger mon problème ?

ce qui est bizzare c'est que tout marchait trés bien jusqu'a ce que je fasse un emerge --newuse wolrd qui m'a changer la version de udev (je suis passé de 0.79-r1 a la 0.87)

----------

## Ey

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> j'ai mis OHCI, UHCI, et EHCI

 

Et un petit lspci renvoie quoi de bien concernant le controleur usb ?

----------

## Ey

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> le truc c'est que j'ai un port USB2 et 2 ports USB1

 

Il se passe quoi quand tu le mets dans un port USB1 ?

----------

## Ey

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> ce qui est bizzare c'est que tout marchait trés bien jusqu'a ce que je fasse un emerge --newuse wolrd qui m'a changer la version de udev (je suis passé de 0.79-r1 a la 0.87)

 

C'est pas lié au package udev qui ne contient pas la partie noyau de udev hors là c'est définitivement dans le noyau que quelquechose se passe mal...

----------

## driden91

voila le resultat :

```
driden # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev a6)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

[color=red]00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)[/color]

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M] (rev a3)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

```

Ps j'ai édité mon message précèdent

----------

## driden91

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *driden91 wrote:*   le truc c'est que j'ai un port USB2 et 2 ports USB1 
> 
> Il se passe quoi quand tu le mets dans un port USB1 ?

 

le résultat est le meme quel que soit le port USB utilisé

----------

## Ey

Fait un petit 

```
zgrep EHCI /proc/config.gz 
```

 pour vérifier ce qu'il y a sur le root hub.

Sinon depuis ta mise à jour de world tu n'as pas mis à jour ton noyau ? C'est bizarre que sans intervention sur le noyau il se mette à déconner de la sorte du jour au lendemain

----------

## driden91

tu es sur de ta commande ? par ce que j'ai pas de resultat :

```
 zgrep EHCI /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

Et j'ai également fait des modif au niveaux du noyea pour avoir le support de l'IPod ...

----------

## Ey

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  zgrep EHCI /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 

T'as pas mis le support pour le config.gz dans le noyau en fait...

bon alors tu fais un 

```
grep EHCI /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## driden91

voila le resultat :

```
driden # grep EHCI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

```

----------

## Ey

Bon bin c'est pas non plus dû au module expérimental (CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT)...

T'as les mêmes messages dans dmesg avec les ports USB1.1 ?

PS : au passage à priori tu n'as pas besoin de l'UHCI vu que tes controleurs USB1 sont vu comme des USB1.1 (lspci -v devrait confirmer le fait que c'est bien de l'OHCI)

----------

## driden91

oui c'est OHCI,

le premier resultat que j'ai poste etait quand je branchais la clé sur un port USB 1.1 ...

voila le resultat sur le port USB2

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

----------

## Ey

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> oui c'est OHCI,
> 
> le premier resultat que j'ai poste etait quand je branchais la clé sur un port USB 1.1 ...

 

Bon bin essaie sans l'EHCI dans le noyau je sais plus trop quoi te proposer d'autre... ça me parrait bizarre qu'il utilise l'EHCI pour un port 1.1 mais bon... Sinon juste comme ça, t'es sur qu'il marche ton token ?

----------

## driden91

oui oui il marche bien sous windows .

je recompile le noyeau sans l'EHCI

----------

## Ey

En cherchant sur le net j'ai trouvé un problème similaire http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg16059.html

Par contre les réponses c'est "vérifie que tu le branches bien dans un port USB2" ou vérifie que le cable qui relie ton port USB à la carte mère est bien branché.... Donc si tu me dis que ça marche sous windows, ça nous avance pas beaucoup...

EDIT : juste pour situer un petit peu : Alan Stern c'est un devel du noyau donc c'est pas une remarque en l'air quand il parle de bruit et de vérifier le cable...Last edited by Ey on Sat Apr 29, 2006 2:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ey

Juste histoire de faire le tour des infos sur ta config, t'as quelle version du noyau ?

----------

## driden91

bon j'ai vire l'EHCIdu noyeau et la les clés USB sont a nouveau detectées ... mais je n'arrive toujours pas a les monter:

```
driden # mount -t vfat /dev/ubb2 /mnt/ipod/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/ubb2,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg |tail  or so

```

et quand je fait un dmesg je vois ca :

```
Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

```

 et  j'utilise un 2.6.16-r3

----------

## Ey

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Unable to load NLS charset cp437
> 
> ...

 

Ajoute 

```
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y
```

 dans ton noyau. Par contre je pense qu'il cherche par défaut celui qui est définit par : 

```
CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850
```

 donc si tu as 437 là ça explique qu'il veuille utiliser celui la. Sinon tu dois pouvoir lui dire d'en essayer un autre. Exemple si tu as le 850 dans ton noyau lors du mount avec 

```
mount -t vfat -o codepage=850 ...
```

----------

## Ey

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Par contre les réponses c'est "vérifie que tu le branches bien dans un port USB2" ou vérifie que le cable qui relie ton port USB à la carte mère est bien branché.... Donc si tu me dis que ça marche sous windows, ça nous avance pas beaucoup...

 

Ca me fait penser à un truc... sous windows ça marche en USB2 sur le port USB2 ? Parce que si tu es sous service-pack <2 et que tu n'as pas les correctifs éventuel du constructeur, windows xp ne supporte de base que l'USB1 ...

----------

## driden91

merci j'ai changé comme tu m'as dit et cela marche nickel, ma clé se monte automatiquement et nautilus m'affiche omatiquement le contenu de la clé !!

merci beaucoup

----------

## Ey

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> merci j'ai changé comme tu m'as dit et cela marche nickel, ma clé se monte automatiquement et nautilus m'affiche omatiquement le contenu de la clé !!
> 
> merci beaucoup

 

Content pour toi que ça marche, mais c'est quand même domage de ne pas pouvoir utiliser l'USB2.

----------

